# Electric Fence Insulator?



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 4, 2014)

This washed up on a post at Lake Michigan. After hiking in the dunes I ran down on shore and headed for my spot so as to fly my kite, when I stumbled across this still wired and stuck on its post. Eventually I got the four inch nail-screw out by smacking it into a metal piece of the break wall and yanking it back-and-forth. It says "W P 5" / "U S A" on it and is ceramic. Any of you know what it is exactly, when it's from, and who made it?


----------



## BillinMo (Jul 5, 2014)

It's what we call a "standard knob" and they were made for a number of years, by many different companies, in lots of different sizes, and the 5 on yours represents that standard size.  It wouldn't be unusual at all to find these on electric fences, but this style of knob started out as interior wiring insulators back when building codes allowed bare wires in walls with "knob and tube" construction.  These days, of course, we use insulated conduit or coated wires. WP is Wisconsin Porcelain, but we don't have exact dates for the company. Tons of info on these type (along with other porcelains) can be found here, on Elton Gish's site.  He's a wealth of information! http://r-infinity.com/index.htm


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 5, 2014)

Awesome. Thank you for your help.


----------

